# Need Advice on Tank Cover & Lighting for 90 gallon Reef/fish Saltwater tank



## TerriH (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 90-gallon tank with 2 Kessil blue lights for 3 months now. I have lost a couple gobies after they jumped out of the tank. Looking to get a cover now for the tank & want to have the right amount of lights for coral growth. I'm thinking of glass hinged covers & LED strips (blue/white) lights. Looking for any suggestions.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Fish Tank Screen Cover 48" | eBay
What kind of LED strips you looking at?


----------



## TerriH (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion of the Tank Screen. As for the lights I saw something on Amazon.com - Marineland LED Double Bright Aquarium Lighting System.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Double Bright unit will only allow you to keep mushroom and zoas, possibly a Leather, if its perched high in the tank.
Aquarium LED ReefChoice Extremev2 Cree 148watt, 3 Dimmers And Linkable | eBay
EVO Quad 48" LED Aquarium Light Marine Coral Reef Saltwater Lunar 64x 3 Watt 3W | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The marineland leds(even double bright) are not going to work for anything except fish(have one not in use anymore). I use Current True Lumen Pro LEDS on my 180 fresh(6 4' strips) and on75 reef(6 4' strips{with some awesome coral growth}) and 2'and 3' strips on fry tanks.They are really nice lights.Also own 4' MH (current)with 2 250 14k and leds built in(not in use either{almost brand new} as the leds are great)!


----------

